# Smoking Tuna, Skin on ok?



## jzampier (Sep 6, 2015)

Well its been quite some time since I've been on here, kinda fell out of smoking getting tired of my MES40 not working properly.  I've now the owner of a GMG DB and am smoking some fresh yellow tail for the family. 

I found a good brine/recipe on this forum but I haven't seen whether the skin needs to be removed or not, and skin up or down when smoking.

I know the grill side is easy with skin on, done that plenty of times.  Does it work the same when smoking?

Thanks


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 6, 2015)

Either way is fine. I like to leave the skin on as it's less likely to stick to the grates. For grilling I prefer skin off as I like to sear each side over high temp leaving the middle rare.


----------



## jzampier (Sep 6, 2015)

Gotcha, Thanks for the quick reply.  Going to do skin on as I agree it will be easier.  Maybe smoke till they are ready, peel the skin off and sear on my grill.....


----------

